# Aldridge to miss a week ...



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

... with plantar fasciitis in his foot.

So sayeth Mike Barrett: "Blazer team doctors saw some significant swelling in Aldridge's foot, and decided the best action to take is to sit him for possibly a week or so. This is not an unusual problem in the NBA and rest is always the best solution."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well crap on a stick.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

****. 

Isn't plantar fasciitis just pain? Do players usually play through it?


----------



## GoldRanger (Nov 13, 2007)

Just like Rob Schneider says in Water Boy: "Awww, we suck a again!"


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Great... This means more Channing Frye.

I'm just hoping that he can step it up and show us what he's worth.

I guess we won't be beating the Warriors or Jazz anytime soon.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> ****.
> 
> Isn't plantar fasciitis just pain? Do players usually play through it?


It's an inflammation that causes the pain. If you don't let the swelling go down the pain won't go away and can get worse. I had it about a year ago. I stopped playing ball for about a week, took anti-inflammatories and glucosamine for about a week and worn gel inserts in the heels of my shoes for several weeks (although not when playing ball). It went away and hasn't come back (knock wood). Let's hope LaMarcus has a similar short and lasting recovery.

BNM


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This is Frye's chance to step up. Hopefully Channing can show that he is at least NBA starter material.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Darkwebs said:


> This is Frye's chance to step up. Hopefully Channing can show that he is at least NBA starter material.


Plus there is still Raef available or if he cant step it up then there is always a FA we can pick up like,

*HA* :biggrin:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Hap said:


> well crap on a stick.


You forgot the 2nd part. Where someone holds you down and threatens to make you eat it. I think that better illustrates the emotions of losing LMA for a week.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't forget McBob!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

That sux. My wife has been battling this for a year. The only thing that works is rest. I know Tim Duncan has fought this in the past and Chris Bosh missed some time earlier the season.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i blame randolph, its all his fault!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Iwatas said:


> Don't forget McBob!


Oh yeah. Forgot about McRoberts. I really want to see him get some playing time, 
but Nate will probably go with Frye or Outlaw at the 4 exclusively. 

Josh played well in summer league with nice passing and decent handles. I want to see how he does against real competition.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Everytime I get close to putting away the razor blades.........

:curse::rant::mad2::banghead:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Do or die time for Channing Frye....he was brought in to backup LMA...now's his chance.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> well crap on a stick.


Or turd on a twig......either way it sucks. :whoknows:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

darn... he and lebron are on my fantasy team. I am screwed.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, stretching and massage should be sufficient to keep most any case of PF at bay. The rest might be necessary if it is sufficiently inflamed, but if properly treated, it should not be more than a one-time occurrence.

Dan


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Quick says he will miss at least a week. ****


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> darn... he and lebron are on my fantasy team. I am screwed.


YEah, LMA's on my fantasy team too. dammit. At least I have ZBO on my team for points and rebounds. :cheers:


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

well the bad news is he will be out longer than a week


mark my words...

i used to work with people that had plantar fascia problems all the time

alot of the people had ti for years...

its not something they can treat in a week

they might just give him a cortizone shot and call ti good


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Didn't Brian Grant have plantar fasciitis?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

chris bosh had it last year i think


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Plantar fascitis seems like a way to describe a wide range of ailments. There are players who have it chronically, and have struggled to remain viable players (I know Ilgauskas had it at one point, and it seemed to really get in his way), but there are other players who have a brief bout with it, and it's over. Let's hope that's the case with LaMarcus. 

Meantime, seems likely the Blazers will struggle some in the next few games.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Dang! I feel your guys's pain, I've got him on my fantasy team too...dang! Blazers _and_ fantasy team are gonna go down! Double whammy! This sucks!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Do or die time for Channing Frye...


more like do or same guaranteed contract... 

So how about that Rose/Beasley/Bayless/ Budinger/Mayo/Gordon guy?

STOMP


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

LA's absence will provide Frye the opportunity to show that he can play defense and rebound. If he can't step up, I hope McBob gets some PT and the "Powers That Be" won't forget it at Team Option time next year.

Speedy Recovery LA!

JAFO


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Quick says he will miss at least a week. ****


I admire LMA for not complaining, but I wish a player would notify the coaches right off if they feel any type of injury. It may not have made a difference, but they might have been able to do something to keep it from getting as bad as it is now.



> Aldridge has apparently been icing his foot after games and practices without complaining to the coaching staff that his foot was bothering him. However, during Sunday's game against the Bucks, McMillan said it became apparent to the coaching staff that his foot was bothering him.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

LaMarcus just really wants to stay home and play himself in NBA Live 2008 or 2k8. :lol:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Did he catch it from Roy's foot?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopefully Nate will give McBob a chance with some playing time.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> darn... he and lebron are on my fantasy team. I am screwed.


He and Duncan are on mine. :sad:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i blame randolph, its all his fault!


I thought it was Jarrett's fault or maybe Nate's


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah i say he will be out 10 games or so...thats my guess


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am personally hoping for a Josh McRoberts sighting. :biggrin:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

dwood615 said:


> well the bad news is he will be out longer than a week
> 
> 
> mark my words...
> ...


Thanks Dr. Wood

I'll trust the team Doctors instead.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

is Jrob able to play yet?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Entity said:


> He and Duncan are on mine. :sad:


My team is All-IR... James, Aldridge, Magette, Bosh

I did just pick up Travis though. I'm expecting his minutes/opportunities to go up in LA's absense.

STOMP


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Resume said:


> Thanks Dr. Wood
> 
> I'll trust the team Doctors instead.


I tend to not trust doctors that spell "it" "ti".... hehe

I'm just hoping that Aldridge is back and healthy for the Christmas Day game since it'll be a national televised game and we want the Blzaers to have their two stars healthy. :cheers:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

STOMP said:


> I did just pick up Travis though. I'm expecting his minutes/opportunities to go up in LA's absense.


If Travis goes down with an injury I'm going to call it the STOMP curse and demand you not select any more Blazers. :biggrin:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Driew said:


> I'm just hoping that Aldridge is back and healthy for the Christmas Day game since it'll be a national televised game


Good point. This could ruin Christmas.


----------



## Spectatohead (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't know how you could not complain about Plantar Fasciitis. LA must be a pretty tough kid. I had it last spring after ankle reconstrution surgery. Once the cast was off and I started walking again it felt like I was stepping on a nice sharp spike every time I took a step. The Physical Therapist used ultrasound on it and I did stretching. After a couple weeks it wasn't a problem any more. LA is almost 30 years younger than me, and in way better shape, he should come back quicker. You'd think.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Well apparently KP talked to Aldridge this afternoon and KP said that Aldridge was already feeling better and itching to get back on the court--that's always good to hear


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Driew said:


> Well apparently KP talked to Aldridge this afternoon and KP said that Aldridge was already feeling better and itching to get back on the court--that's always good to hear


Not to cast doubt or anything, but I don't expect someone as optimistic as KP to say, "Well, he's having a rough go of it, and he's not feeling real good." Of course he's going to put a positive spin on things. :biggrin:

Then again, if he's on the mark, then that rocks. Can't wait to get LMA back in the line-up. :cheers:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh I know that


----------

